# Low iodine diet



## viva (Nov 12, 2010)

I just want to know your experience with the diet..
I haven't start mine yet.. One more week to go.. I just want to know what is your experience with it.. thanks


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi viva,
I saw my endo yesterday and i will be starting my RAI early Jan and i don't have to
go on a low iodine diet as i will be given a very high dose. Im in Australia, and i think
each country has its own policy, but i do have to stay 2 nights in hospital isolation.

From what i have heard from other's in the U.S., i think its a bland diet, but can be managed for 1 or 2 weeks depending on your uro.


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

It doesnt have to be bland... as a matter of fact most everything I ate was delicious! You can have salt (non-iodized of course), most other spices (just make sure there is not salt in spice mix as you should always assume iodized salt was used unless specified, you can eat plenty of sweet fruits, most veggies. The hardest thing for me was preparing from scratch basically everything I ate, on top of cooking something for everyone else... I missed the freedom of saying "I dont feel like cooking tonight... do you want McD, or Wendys".

I was getting pretty tired of it by the 3rd week, but it was not nearly as bad as i anticipated. But, I'm sure if/when I go for scan and am required to do the lid diet again, I'll complain though... LoL!! You can read my blog for some meal and snack ideas.


----------

